# My cat died today borka 2000-2013 :(



## someonewhy

For anyone who wanna know about his problem, his kidneys stopped working because a tough disease, he got taken care off till the end, and I hope he will feel better up there.
I'll never forget the suffering of the last 30 minutes of his life ... when we came to the vet he said hes not going to last very long he said even he will do his best the bad things will return back before yesterday...before yesterday he was treated and I thought it would help him for a few days so we went home when the morning came i heard a strong fall i see my cat on the floor barely breathing I ran straight to the vet at 10 am he treated him and we stayed up with him for the whole day the vet gave him the last honor he gave him like 3x infusions,antibiotics and a lot of things to make him feel better..he even made him a small bed to make him to feel comfortable he suggested me to euthanasia him because he was suffering because of kidneys failing..i said no i can't do it i said please continue to treat him he needs to live..so after passing a few hours his kidneys stopped to work..his pee,blood started to came from his stomach all the bad things the vet asked me "do you see now"?i said do it..i went back to the room i almost passed out i couldn't belive it was all over...that was borka's last 30 minutes of his life..i tried to do the best and i hope he will understand me and feel much better up there..i don't want to wish anyone the feeling when you grew up your favorite animal for about 13 years and then you have to bury him....he was like a son to me... i can't even sleep anymore every corner i look inside my house i see my borka sitting on that spot..i couldn't sleep i keep dreaming every time about him...
*I made a short video about him..feel free to see it.*


----------



## cat face

I am so, so sorry for your loss. It is obvious Borka meant the world to you. 
I know it hurts real bad right now. In time, the edge will not be as sharp and you'll be able to smile when you say borka's name because you'll remember all the good times you had together.
Take care of yourself, borka would not have wanted you to hurt so much.
Maybe one day, you will know when, but maybe one day you will have space in your heart to love another kitty, a different kitty. One that needs someone like you to look after and take care of it.


----------



## TinyPaws

You must be feeling so much pain right now. I even feel like crying for you both just seeing the video. Borka was a very beautiful cat. I really beleive our kitties are never really gone they are waiting for us when we get to the other side. I'm sure you'll see your boy again some day. Till then remember all the happy times you shared together and take gentle care of yourself x


----------



## 3gatos

I'm sorry for your loss. Sometimes we have to think of the quality of life and euthinasia is the most loving gift someone can give their beloved pet to end their suffering. With time comes healing. Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## gizmoandloki

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious cat.  What a lovely way to remember Borka.


----------



## someonewhy

thanks every one...i remember the vet told me a very strong sentence..animals can be stopped from suffering humans can't they need to suffer until they die...


----------



## Marcia

I'm very, very sorry for your loss of Borka. Letting our beloved pets go is one of the most difficult things in life to do. Hugs to you.


----------



## katrina89

I am so sorry.. try and remember thst without you borka wouldn't have hsd such an amazing life.. try and take comfort in knowing he was loved

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis

I am so sorry for your loss. This is so sad...you miss him so much! He knows you loved him very much and tried the best for him. He is resting in peace now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Lovely video of your kitty Borka. He was handsome. I had tears watching it. My heart goes out to you. 

You did your best to help him and he is feeling no pain now. He will be on the other side waiting for you. what a gift our cats give us to journey this life with us! Cyber hugs (((()))). Run free and happy Borka!


----------



## melanievan

I am so very sorry for your loss,May your heart mend soon he was a beautiful cat that was very clearly loved alot


----------



## sweetcuddles

I am so sorry for your loss. He is looking down upon you and making sure that you are okay. I also lost a cat and know exactly how you are feeling. As I am also grieving the loss of Kitty.

RIP Borka.


----------



## cat owner again

I do understand how you are feeling and life will fill in the void as time passes. I lost my 16 year old constant companion end of June. Try to keep busy with people you care about and maybe a new companion will enter your life just when it should. I am so sorry for your loss. I take comfort that there is no more suffering. You have the pain but thankfully your loved friend doesn't.


----------



## wallycat

I am so sorry for you loss. Two shared lives..it is bitter-sweet when they are no longer suffering, but no longer around.
May your pain grow smaller every day and the memories stronger.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

So very sorry for the loss of Borka...
You gave him a wonderful life he might not otherwise of had when you adopted him...
It is not only OK to grieve, it is a necessary step, I have cried my eyes out before, the void they leave can seem so unbearable...
I wish I would have knowen about this forum just a few short years ago when I lost five cats within about a seven month period, needless to say I was depressed, I was also worried about my one remaining cat, when I got a call from my vet who told me they had a homeless kitten that was looking for a home, I said Yes, sight unseen. I went to pick her up and she was a little calico kitten, I named her Precious because she brought life back into our home and she and Peaches became best friends.
Maybe not now, but at some point you will find another special Cat that needs someone like you...
For now, just know you are not alone...
Prayers and Hugs:angel


----------



## howsefrau32

What a sweet little boy kitty Borka was, I am in tears also after watching your video. Yes, your vet was right, we can help our pets end their suffering, and that is a good thing. I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful kitty. He looks exactly like a kitty I once had. He was loved, and he knew it, and you did the loving thing of helping him to end his suffering. Now you suffer and hurt, be is in in pain no more. I hope you have many good memories of Borka, and you can remember some happy or funny things about him that he did, maybe things he did as a kitten. Thinking of those memories and talking about them, and sharing them is a good thing that will help as you work through this horrible grief. Thank you for sharing your video, he was just adorable.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Oh that video was very sad, but contained many wonderful memories to hold onto. The way Borka was looking at the camera in so many of those photos, you could see in his eyes how much love he had for the person behind the camera.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MBV

I just lost Winston on Sunday. I know how you feel right now. It's tough, real tough. But these kitties can't live forever, they enter into their next journey, just like they're supposed to. We'll meet them again.


----------



## razzle

I know how much you hurt. 
Kathy


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry about Borka. You obviously loved him so much, and he knew that you were doing everything you could for him.


----------



## someonewhy

Just tattooed my back with his name he was so special to me 








what you guys think?


----------



## howsefrau32

I love it!!!


----------

